# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Πολλά διάφορα.

## sotron1

Έχει μέσα πολλά διάφορα εξαρτήματα.

Πλακέτες, κίτ, κλέμμες, πηνία, τοροειδές πηνία λαμπάκια,πυκνωτές ,κίτ κατασκευής αισθητήρα μικροκυμάτων., πληκτρολόγια. Και πάρα πολλά διάφορα. Κουτιά κατασκευών. Πλακέτα ηχογράφησις ήχων. Πλκέτα VU meter κλπ.

Ελάτε να τα δείτε.

Όλο το πακέτο 15 ευρώ.


Σωτήρης.


Τηλ: 6977640862

----------

